# mail html avec logiciel apple mail



## tatale (3 Janvier 2006)

bonsoir,

Est ce possible de composer un e-mail en html style pub que l'on reçoit avec de l'anime flash et eventuellement du son avec le logiciel d'apple mail ?

Si oui comment dois je faire?
j'ai fait une petite animation dans flash puis exportée en html puis je la convertir en email ? 
Ou puis je me renseigner?
Merci


----------



## kisco (3 Janvier 2006)

c'est possible par une petite astuce, et en faisant une recherche dans les forums de MacG, on retrouve cette astuce : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95434

(il faut OS X 10.4)


----------



## Martial (3 Janvier 2006)

Si tu n'as pas Mac OS X c'est possible avec un autre logiciel; Mozilla

http://www.mozilla-europe.org/fr/

Le logiciel comporte un module de composition web.

J'utilise la méthode suivante :


Menu Window > Composer
Créer la page comme bon te semble
Menu Edit > Select All
Copier
Menu Window > Mail & Newsgroups
Barre d'outils "Compose"
Coller

Lors de l'envoi, une fenetre apparait. Il cocher la case suivante :
Send in Plain Text and HTML

Comme ça ça doit marcher... mais c'est sans Mail


----------

